# Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001-9YN164 strange beeping

## ferreirafm

Hi there, 

I just installed a brand new hard drive, made new partitions and resize them (reiserfs) and  move my entire system to it. The old HD is going to be a backup. Everything went just fine. The system has booted, all partition has been mounted and successfully resized. However, apparently the new hard drive has beeped several times (long beeps) on boot and is still issuing small beeps. Well, I'm not aware if it has to behave like that. It sounds like if I was running reiserfsck on it. Has anybody experienced such things? 

Here goes some info:

```
smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [x86_64-linux-3.3.8-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     ST2000DM001-9YN164

Serial Number:    Z2F086Q0

LU WWN Device Id: 5 000c50 04b53561c

Firmware Version: CC4C

User Capacity:    2.000.398.934.016 bytes [2,00 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4

Local Time is:    Tue Jul 10 19:24:09 2012 BRT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled
```

----------

## gorkypl

I don't know any disk that can beep by itself. Beeps come from motherboard and can indicate many things. Look at the POST screen, notice the sentence of beeps (how many, long or short etc.)

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi gorkypl,

Thanks for answer. Look for hard drive beeps in YouTube to see what I'm talking about.

Any way, for some reason those weird beeps have stopped and everything is fine with the SMART logs.

If someone know what do they mean, any clues are appreciated.

----------

## kuroshishi

Hi ferreirafm

I have the same HDD

Look at 193 Load_Cycle_Count S.M.A.R.T. parameter - it increasing after every "beeps" - so HDD just awake from the sleep mode

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi kuroshishi,

My SMART installation issues log messages into /var/log/messages. I've grepped "Cycle_Count" on it and haven't got anythings.

Should I have to run a specific test?

Best,

----------

## krinn

This is output from smartctl -a on a drive, yep that's the tool you use to show us some info...

----------

## ferreirafm

Ok, here it goes:

```
mephisto ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sdb | grep Load_

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       668
```

I've read that if "Load_Cycle_Count" is increasing from time to time, it means that the hard drives might die soon. There is also a kinf of "ugly fix" to this.

Could someone add further comments on this issue?

Best,

----------

